# Wich Swiss Stop brake pads for my Sram Rival brakes?



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have Sram Rival brakes install on my bike and would like to give Swiss Stop brake pads a try. I heard that they stop better than the stock pads. I'm kind of like newbie so don't have much experience on this matter. I have seen them in competitive cyclist for 26.00 the four pads. Is that all I need? can I swith this pads with the stock ones on my brakes? please a little help or advise. Another question is there a noticeable difference in braking performance? Perhaps the question seems dumb but don't want to buy the wrong parts.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

Just as long as there not for Campy brakes they will work. Make sure you bet the roght pads for your rims though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Bought KoolStop Black compound from PricePoint.com The Koolstops have always gotten great reviews. Paid about $19.00 bucks for two pair. May want to check them out b/4 doing Swiss Stops.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I've had good luck with the Swiss Stop pads, but as Daren said, get the right ones for your application.

Black - basic all around pad
Green - high performance, better wet weather performance than black
Yellow - for carbon rims


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

The stock Rival brake pads are made by Swiss Stop.

Asad


----------



## GoSharks (Jun 9, 2007)

asad137 said:


> The stock Rival brake pads are made by Swiss Stop.
> 
> Asad


Yep. Look on the pads you have, my 09's definitely have it printed on.


----------

